# Plasti Dipped the 18's over the weekend.



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Looks great, I did both of our cars also.

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Did you put a gloss on them, or leave them the flat black? Hard to tell in the pic's.


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Flat

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Those look amazing on the red cruze. I really want to see someone plasti-dip the rims on the autumn metallic cruze.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Those look amazing on the red cruze. I really want to see someone plasti-dip the rims on the autumn metallic cruze.


Yeah I'm really liking it. Thought about keeping the lip right by where the rim connect to the tire silver... but would've have been way to hard, along with if i was off a little bit would have looked warped. Might switch to red bow ties in the middle still debating on that though.

Alot easier then i though just really time consuming.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Very nice looking!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

You could try painting your lug nuts red, and then blacking out the center cap & bowtie, but paint the raised outline of the bowtie red. No one has done this so far as i know, and i've been dying to see someone do it.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> You could try painting your lug nuts red, and then blacking out the center cap & bowtie, but paint the raised outline of the bowtie red. No one has done this so far as i know, and i've been dying to see someone do it.


Not a bad idea... although i'm gonna wait to see what they come back looking like after the dealer does it's maintenance on them. I'm gonna tell them to go easy with the fun.. but who knows.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

It should be fine, plasti-dip is really durable and the only place that should peel is where it comes in contact with the lug bolts


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

They look very nice on the red cruze. Good job


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

They look great. Nice job.


----------

